# Have you seen this?



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

All I can say is:
"not my cup of tea".


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Nope. Me either. Don't need to enhance that part of my body.


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

Interesting as an art piece. Not so much as a sweater!


----------



## naztuna (Oct 9, 2012)

Nope, just wow. I'd nevertheless make it.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hmmm - could be more fun to wear it back to front!


----------



## Carole1930 (Nov 26, 2014)

Gross!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

can we call it an ,"Ugly Spring Sweater."


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

I am thinking of my husband's response if I were to walk out wearing a sweater such as this to dinner or a party. He is typically very supportive of whatever I knit or wear but probably not so with this. And I am not sure I could walk towards him with a straight face.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

bigtimeyarnie said:


> Interesting as an art piece. Not so much as a sweater!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

It IS interesting and yes I'd make it, too.


----------



## flightpath (May 4, 2014)

Thanks for the good laugh!


----------



## krashdragon (Nov 7, 2014)

It looks like a sheep.....


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

Different!!


----------



## Glenysm (Jan 22, 2015)

did anyone click on the link, there's a dress, a skirt and a couple more awful sweaters,
not my choice either


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Hilary4 said:


> Hmmm - could be more fun to wear it back to front!


perhaps the back has a Ram's bum!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

krashdragon said:


> It looks like a sheep.....


it IS a sheep.


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

I clicked on the link and I think whoever is designing those is fixated on snakes. UGH!! :thumbdown:


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

Reminds me of "Alien". Not my cup of tea either. Lot of work for those who indulge and I do acknowledge the skill expended in making the design.


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

...just because something _can_ be knit does not mean it _should_ be knit.....


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

I looked at your link and can't imagine wasting good knitting time on knitting this. I do like the bottom right one with the cables, but without the embelishments


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

Jules934 said:


> ...just because something _can_ be knit does not mean it _should_ be knit.....


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Plays with Fibers (Nov 30, 2015)

Natalia Alaverdian. High fashion designer. Kim Kardashian wears clothes from this designer. Kinda says it all. lol


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

:shock:


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't get it :-(


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh my!


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Dlclose said:


> Nope. Me either. Don't need to enhance that part of my body.


Nor mine! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

I thoroughly agree!!!!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

I already have a big bust if I wore this I wouldn't be able to stand up straight. Lol


----------



## shannand (Oct 27, 2011)

I'd like to make one as I work for a high school whose mascot is the ram. I can only imagine the work invlved


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

Not quite sure about this


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

Look at the expression on the models face. She looks like she is being attacked.


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Wow...not me...a bit tooooooo much....


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

What the heck is it?


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Glenysm said:


> did anyone click on the link, there's a dress, a skirt and a couple more awful sweaters,
> not my choice either


Better yet- did anyone click on the translate button so they could read the comments? Oh boy.....


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

janis blondel said:


> I already have a big bust if I wore this I wouldn't be able to stand up straight. Lol


Or wear it back to front and you would be balanced!!!


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Just had a look at the link. There is some pretty skilful knitting going on there.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Why? I understand haute couture but this is crazy!


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

As a breast cancer survivor, I think that if I'd had a double mastectomy instead of just the right side, this would be perfect! I wouldn't need to wear a prosthesis anymore.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

It kind of gives me the creeps. It kind of looks like she is carrying around an alien form or something. YIKES!!


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Not for me thank you. It looks like a big horned sheep on the chest.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

All I can say is OMG!


----------



## sweetnessprecious (Feb 2, 2011)

But you have to admit this is someone with very impressive knitting skills and more time on their hands than I have. Art should be on the wall not my chest. Thanks for the reveal though.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

All I can say is "My goodness!" Not for me!


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Patty Sutter said:


> All I can say is:
> "not my cup of tea".
> 
> 
> lol-not mine either.


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

What a hoot!


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

Oo-er &#129300;


----------



## mobrien0144 (Sep 18, 2014)

Perhaps if it was repositioned, down below the waist and to the right, maybe a third of it going towards the back? Never mind!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

If I wore that, the design would enter the room before I did.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

This may be a solution for those of us who are small in bust. Lol!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Great FUN to SEE, but NOT to wear! It is a sculpture... an Art Piece..... not practical. I, for sure, would ruin it, the first time out! BUT, I sure enjoyed seeing it! I love to see what happens when someone's mind goes in another direction.... Modified.... it might work for something lovely.... a jumping off point for someone elses imagination! Thanks for posting! Love it! Quirky ... "creative minds"!


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Wait! I see a nose poking out of the middle! I think those are horns on the sides. Er-interesting concept. I might give that to someone I hate. (A lot).


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

You may not "like" her work, or be able to wear her work (it would take a special person to carry that off, with a straight face), but I sure hand it to her! She is a great designer, creative, & very skillful with the needles! Her work is meticulous! I just say: Bravo! Love it that she DARED! Did it anyway! She also might get a "pretty penny" for her work, & laugh all the way to the bank..... in the right Art or Wealth venue! She just might!


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

To each her own.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

What ever!!!!!!!!

Fiona. &#128563;&#128563;&#128563;


----------



## sheree54849 (Aug 5, 2014)

wow the other sweaters in the link and the skirt are even more "interesting"


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

When you are a senior with questionable body shaoe..this is DEFINATELY not my cup of tea, coffee, lemonade or even a stiff shot of brandy!!  xo ws


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

no1girl said:


> perhaps the back has a Ram's bum!


Haha.

Just way too much!!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Ha!


----------



## Bobbieknits67 (May 10, 2011)

Yuck, Sorry, not something I would ever put on my body.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Looks like a Ram's head. Pretty as a piece of art, but not as a garment.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

no1girl said:


> perhaps the back has a Ram's bum!


Hahahaha ! I hope NOT ! 😳


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

That is a terrible way to waste beautiful yarn.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

That looks weird!!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Good for "boob-less" women I guess.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Amazing :wink:


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

no1girl said:


> perhaps the back has a Ram's bum!


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

looks like' tumours' popping out of chest. gross


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

It's clever ... but too top heavy for me


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

There are often pictures posted of very artistic designs. It is these designers who also give us wonderful items that we can wear. People who think differently from us often lead less outre people to do very clever designs.

I wouldn't wear any of the pieces, but I think it is wonderful that someone has the ability to create such things without fear of being ridiculed. Good for them and more power to them. Without them we would be living in a very drab, unbeautiful world.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Dlclose said:


> Nope. Me either. Don't need to enhance that part of my body.


:~D!


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Ugly


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Not a garment for t he well-endowed, that's for sure.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Wow! Can't get it out of my mind! A real attention grabber!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

I don't know when I'll quit laughing! Certainly not my cup of tea.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Oh good grief...do I see a ram?


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Oooooooh, click the link for so much mooooore!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Wow!!


----------



## island stasher (Dec 23, 2012)

Um - sorry I'm speechless!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> Hmmm - could be more fun to wear it back to front!


Or on a child as the front maybe.

The last picture in the link would be nice as a jumper (sweater) -without the sheep of course!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Some one should be arrested for knitting that.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

The model looks a bit stunned.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Mine either.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

What I would like to know is who comes up with these ideas? A Man? Sorry but I would not wear this.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

sockyarn said:


> The model looks a bit stunned.


Models rarely show any emotion. The expression on this woman's face has nothing to do with what she is wearing.


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

no1girl said:


> perhaps the back has a Ram's bum!


Hahahaha! :lol:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

BlueJay21 said:


> Models rarely show any emotion. The expression on this woman's face has nothing to do with what she is wearing.


However her expression doesn't do anything for the item. She looks like she would rather not be wearing it- and whether this is so or not it is how many people looking at it will read her expression.


----------

